# Interarms virginian dragoon 357 mag



## bumduck (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm looking at a interarms virginian dragoon 357 mag made in 1974 7 1/2 in barrel serial number A007**.I have no idea what it is worth.How much are they going for?
Mark


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

welcome to the forum,
you might look it up at Buds Gun Shop....
cheers!
-jc


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gunbroker Has a few.


----------

